# General > General Chat >  All Metal Canteen

## Rick

I've been looking for a decent all metal canteen for a while then I found this on Cheaper Than Dirt yesterday. 

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/KEY132-1.html

Yes, it's aluminum and I know some of you won't use anything aluminum but I'm not one of those folks so I bought 4 to play with. They are suppose to be 1.5 liter so they hold about 1.5 quarts. For $5 for a set that's a hard price to beat.

The French also made a small stove to fit under the cup but I haven't had any luck finding one. It looks like

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

without the little can in it. I've read the standard U.S. canteen cup stove will also fit it so we'll see how that works. If anyone runs across the stove or knows where I can pick a few up just let me know. It looks a great deal like the Crusader stove. Hmmmmm. 

I'll let you know condition and all once I get them. Probably Monday or Tuesday. I just thought if you've been looking for a metal canteen and don't mind that it's aluminum this is a pretty good deal.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

This "canteen cup stove" design has been around for better than 20 years that I know of.  It works with trioxane fuel tabs, and with a fire made of small sticks & twigs.  Turn it one way to serve as a "stove", turn the other way to nest the canteen cup inside it.

http://www.bradleyssurplus.com/produ...cup-stovestand

I don't mind aluminum canteens and water bottles as long as they're sturdy.  The US military ones (late WWII thru Korea or so) will dent or flatten if you look at them too hard.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## hunter63

Funny you brought up the stoves.....I bumped a ad on the top banner hare a while back....was for these stoves, being sold by Sportsmans Guide as a kit and now that ad won't pop up?????
errrrr
Still looking......

----------


## Rick

Sorry, DN those aren't the ones. I have those things coming out my ears. Literally boxes full. But thanks anyway. 

Hunter - I've seen all sorts of references to the Sportsman Guide stove but they seem to be out of them as does Cheaper Than Dirt and Colemans. I'm usually a day late and a dollar short on stuff. "Oh, yeah, we had those yesterday but we're out now." I hear that a lot. 

And yes, I'm addicted to stoves. The family has tried an intervention. It didn't work. Now two of them collect stoves.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Rick,
I've been looking into the stove they have on this site.I like the way the cup doesn't get stuck in the stove.
But,they're out of stock till mid May.
BTW,where did your cup cover come from?

http://www.canteenshop.com/id31.html

----------


## Rick

I've talked to Robert about that stove. His problem is he has had some trouble with the manufacturer and is trying to find a new one. I have all the military stoves made in the U.S. All of them many times over. (chuckle). I can just walk back in the storeroom and pick one up (I'll get yelled at. I always do.)

I'm looking for that exact French made puppy. I don't have it. I need it. It whispers my name late at night. It's like the Lost Dutchman Mine or the City of Gold. I just know it's out there and I WILL find it.

That pic above isn't mine. I posted that so folks could see the stove I'm looking for. I think that cover is home made. That's the French cup and I don't know of any cover made to fit those.

Your cup doesn't have to get stuck in the stove no matter what type (Army or Marine) of stove you carry. In fact, it shouldn't stick. The newer Army style

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The cup should slide in and out freely. It should nestle down to the handles when cooking. 

In the Marine version

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

you should cook on it as it is in the picture. Flip it over to store it nestled on the canteen cup. Neither should stick if they are genuine. 

Before someone crows about my nomenclature yes I know both services used both types. The "Marine" or "USMC" stove was used by the Marines in WWII.

----------


## hunter63

I really don't like the "search" on SG, and I had just closed the window for the canteen stove survivial kit....had the stove some fuel, mag fire starter and a book for like 415 bucks...........Now I can't find it.....The ad was on the top banner on this site!....What a PITA.

Anyway I like these stoves, and generally pick them up at my favorite surplus store in DeSoto WI, when I'm in the area of "The Place".

They don't have much of a web site, but if you give him a call he'll tell ya if he has any in stock.......
Good prices as well. 
http://www.jrmilitarysurplus.com/

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Sorry, DN those aren't the ones. I have those things coming out my ears. Literally boxes full. But thanks anyway.


I must have mis-read your post.  Sorry about that.

BTW, how does the cap chain attach to the canteen?  I'm wondering if it is detachable, or could easily be made so.

----------


## Renatus

deleted....

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> described in review as attached by permanent chain.


*Renatus*,  with all due respect, the "review" doesn't answer my question.  "Reviews" have said the same thing about the US military steel and aluminum canteens.  It just so happens that I routinely remove and re-attach their "permanently-attached" caps.

If it's all the same to you, I'll just wait for Rick's answer (since he has a couple of the canteens in his possession).

----------


## Rick

Well, will have Monday or Tuesday. They are shipping UPS. Why would you name a shipping company "Oops"?

No blood no foul on the stove post. I appreciate you trying to help.

----------


## crashdive123

I've got a few metal canteens that I picked up at a gun show years ago.  IIRC they were French military.  I'll dig them out and snap a picture of the lid attachment.

----------


## Rick

Well, Woo Hoo!! They arrived today. Mighty quick shipping and they are in pretty good shape. The covers look almost new. They are the two snap, not the four snap that you might have seen. They had the typical musty, military surplus smell that all MS has (where IS that warehouse?) and I dunked them in some hot soapy water before I thought about taking some pictures. I'll get them up once the covers dry. 

One canteen had a couple of minor dents and another had a dent in the mouth. I took a tack driver...oops....little hammer and double tapped it out then dressed up the threads with a triangular file. Good as new. Or good as military surplus. Here's some pics of the canteen and cup. These are what they look like straight out of the box. Neither has been washed yet. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

(that's a 6 inch ruler - 152.4 mm)

DN - Here's a close up of the chain attachment. If you wanted to remove it there wouldn't be any trouble at all. The chain is aluminum. The little o ring is welded in place so that would be left unless you wanted to cut it off for some reason. But the chain and cap will come off. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is a comparison to the American Canteen. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And a comparison to the mouths. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The cup has small markings on either side that measures 1 1/4 cups. The cup full holds 3 cups. The canteen full holds 6 1/4 cups, which is 50 ounces or 1.56 quarts (1.47 liters for our Canadian friends). It should be noted that if you use purification pills for your water you will have to adjust the dosage accordingly. 

One of the cap liners had spider cracks in it. None of the caps leaked but I installed some O rings anyway. If you have one of these go to Ace Hardware and ask for a #38 O ring. Fits the inside of the cap perfectly. 

The U.S. Canteen Cup Stoves do NOT fit the French cup. Neither the Army nor Marine version stove. The cup is a smidgen too large. 

The covers can either be carried using a belt up to 2.5 inches. That includes the standard Alice pistol belt. It also comes equipped with an M1910 wire belt hanger that will fit the standard Alice pistol belt. The inside of the cover has a wool like material for evaporative cooling. It might be wool for all I know. 

I don't think that's too shabby for $4.93 plus shipping. Cover, cup and canteen.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

*Stanley Adventure Camp Cook Set 24 Oz. - Stainless Steel 

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.shopstanley-pmi.com/product/7213

I came across this setup not long ago, though I have not purchased one yet. I haven't seen one in person.  It looks like it could have a few uses.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool for the money....so the bottom line is the French canteens and cups are bigger than US if I read this right?

----------


## Rick

Yes. A half quart larger than the U.S.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks good review, was wondering about the size.

----------


## Rick

I'm pretty pump about 'em. I filled them with different levels of water and I've been jug blowin' "Dixie" all afternoon. The dog think's I'm nuts, my wife knows I am and I can't hear but half the song.

----------


## hunter63

When they just start shaking their heads, and walking away....they will leave you alone for a while....

----------


## Rick

I'm going to boil them in a vinegar/water solution tomorrow to clean the corrosion off inside and out. The house should smell pretty good.

----------


## crashdive123

It'll probably remind you of coloring Easter eggs.

----------


## Rick

You're probably right. Except there won't be five kids slinging dye across the table. Just one Husky one.

----------


## hunter63

Rattle around some "BB's", while you wash it, works well on old bottles...

----------


## Rick

Good stuff, Hunter. I've cleaned many a Coleman fuel tank using that method and it works very well. I boiled them in a vinegar/water solution than added about 50 BBs and shook the bijesus out of 'em. Shiny new. Of course, it helps to sing La Cucaracha while doing it.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> ... I've been jug blowin' "Dixie" all afternoon...


Dang, bruddah, be ye a kindred spirit?

<-- Born & Raised in the Deep South: all the loyalty, none of the bigoted foolishness

----------


## Rick

:Blushing:  It's the only song I can play on a jug.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Rick,

In all seriousness, thanks for the detailed pic of how the top attaches to the canteen.  The pic shows that it is simple and quick to modify the connection (adding only a tiny split-ring) so that the cap is easily detached/re-attached.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> It's the only song I can play on a jug.


ROFL! (The system says I must add more characters, so these are they...)

----------


## Rick

The chain is aluminum as well so bending the S link to disconnect it is pretty simple. It's a pretty tough aluminum. I don't think you'd bend it with your hands be a pair of pliers would work.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> The chain is aluminum as well so bending the S link to disconnect it is pretty simple. It's a pretty tough aluminum. I don't think you'd bend it with your hands be a pair of pliers would work.


Ergo, adding a split-ring (the kind used in key-rings) would simplify things even more, while removing any danger of metal fatigue...  :Shifty: 

My goal is to be able to remove the cap so that I can boil water in the canteen, then re-attach the cap afterwards.  Yes, boiled water tastes really "flat", but it beats the Bejeebers out of drinking unboiled/unpurified water.

[The fact that I talk slow doesn't mean that I think slow... :Lol:   :Banana: ]

----------


## Rick

The cap is probably bakelite so I'm a little hesitant to put heat on it. You thoughts of removing the cap are probably sound. 

Your boiled water doesn't have to taste flat. Just shake it up. If you reoxygenate the water by shaking it then it will taste better.

----------


## randyt

I'm partial to Hee Haws all jug band myself.

----------


## Renatus

deleted...

----------


## Rick

I'm the guy on the right. You can always tell by my hiking boots and spiffy knit cap. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> ... boiled water doesn't have to taste flat. Just shake it up. If you reoxygenate the water by shaking it then it will taste better.


Been there, done that, nearly wore my arm out.  STILL tasted kinda flat, ya know???

----------


## Rick

Then carry some Kool-Aid. Not the religious zealot we're all gonna ride on the space ship behind the comet Kool-Aid. Just the regular store stuff.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Dang, bruddah, be ye a kindred spirit?
> 
> <--* Born & Raised in the Deep South: all the loyalty, none of the bigoted foolishness*


 Most people that I know, fall into that same catagory. It's a shame that some folks up north (and the media) don't think we exist. :Thumbup:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Then carry some Kool-Aid. Not the religious zealot we're all gonna ride on the space ship behind the comet Kool-Aid. Just the regular store stuff.


 We can still ride on the spaceship, though....right?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm partial to Hee Haws all jug band myself.

----------


## natertot

> We can still ride on the spaceship, though....right?


Until the store manager comes out and pulls the plug! spaceship.jpg

----------


## Rick

I said I'd post some pics of the covers after they dried so here 'tis. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Then carry some Kool-Aid. Not the religious zealot we're all gonna ride on the space ship behind the comet Kool-Aid. Just the regular store stuff.


Gatorade powder.  Oops, just remembered -- Gatorade and aluminum are NOT on speaking terms.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Most people that I know, fall into that same catagory. It's a shame that some folks up north (and the media) don't think we exist.


You ain't jest whistlin' Dixie...!  :Whistling:   :FRlol:

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> 


Aaah, yes, my theme song:

_If it weren't for bad luck
I'd have no luck at all..._

*2dumb2kwit*, I really like your sig line.  I've been saying something like it since shortly after arriving in SoCal in the late 1980s:  The fact that I talk slow doesn't mean I think slow..."

----------


## hunter63

"Where or where are you to-nite....."
http://youtu.be/dIw9waVI-m8

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I said I'd post some pics of the covers after they dried so here 'tis. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Thanks Rick, I now have 3 in my basket and not to bad of a deal on ammo either.

----------


## Wildthang

Didn't this thread use to be about canteens :Confused:  After all of the thread jackin, I forgot what i wanted to say :Confused:

----------


## Rick

Psssst. ^^^^ Look above your post.

----------


## randyt

> 


Actually I'm talking about Misty Roses all jug band, ya know Lulu and the girls.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Didn't this thread use to be about canteens After all of the thread jackin, I forgot what i wanted to say


 Was it something about Rick having a pink fur hong?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Actually I'm talking about Misty Roses all jug band, ya know Lulu and the girls.


 Sorry...I couldn't find a video of them. :Oops:

----------


## randyt

I just wanted to make sure that y'all knew which jugs I was referring to.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Randy, I am stil not sure which Jugs you mean?

----------


## randyt

Rick is the wordmaster, he is articulate I am not, ask him.

----------


## randyt

actually I feel bad for dragging Rick into this. So scratch that idea. It's a explanation that requires a few cold beers and a campfire.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I just wanted to make sure that y'all knew which jugs I was referring to.





> Randy, I am stil not sure which Jugs you mean?


 Chesticles?

----------


## Dwane Oliver

Rick , I looked at the local Surplus store today for your stoves......nope. Lots of the canteens with the cups , but no stoves.

----------


## Rick

I appreciate that. They are like a lot of other items out of Europe. A glut of them hits the market then they are gone. I'll just have to find 4 Frenchmen, threaten them, they'll surrender and I'll get their canteen stoves. I know, I know. That was mean.

----------


## hunter63

Mine showed up today, all in good shape, except one cup sorta gnarly...canteens were clean.....

I needed to order some flints and other stuff for the flink lock, so I thought what the heck.....DW muttering something about 'where are you gonna put those...and something about zombie hunting....I didn't catch the rest.....

----------


## Rick

There are benefits to being partially deaf. You can hear what you partially want to hear or not.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> There are benefits to being partially deaf. You can hear what you partially want to hear or not.


'Tis called "selective deafness."  Its a distressingly common condition among children, spouses and pets.

----------


## Rick

I've told this before but what the heck. When I first started having problems my wife kept saying you never listen to me. Blah, blah, blah. I mean she says important stuff. I finally went and had the old hearing test done and it turned out I'm deaf from mid range up. Right where a woman's voice is. First, thank you, God. I mean, bummer. Second, I told the doctor I wanted a print out of the graph as proof because my wife is never going to believe me.

----------


## hunter63

I find the that the non-commital grunt serves me well....and if I get caught up in it...just say, "yeah, you are right"......."Yes, dear" just makes her mad for some reason....????

Oh yeah, BTW.....I was gonna wash them in the sink....I guess she had someting going on....so she just said..."Oh leave them there, I'll do it when I wash dishes....( that's my girl...heh, heh, heh)

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I've told this before but what the heck. When I first started having problems my wife kept saying you never listen to me. Blah, blah, blah. I mean she says important stuff. I finally went and had the old hearing test done and it turned out I'm deaf from mid range up. Right where a woman's voice is. First, thank you, God. I mean, bummer. Second, I told the doctor I wanted a print out of the graph as proof because my wife is never going to believe me.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I guess she had someting going on....so she just said..."Oh leave them there, I'll do it when I wash dishes....( that's my girl...heh, heh, heh)


And if you believe THAT, bruddah, you're in worse shape than I thought...  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying: 

The reason American Indian cultures continue to thrive to this very day and time, you see, is that American Indian males have long recognized who's really in charge of day-to-day living.  War-cries, and war-ponies, and war-clubs, and war-knives and -arrows aside, its the WOMEN who ensure the survival of the species/culture/people over the long haul.

All we males do is expend our lives defending it.  (We also do our part in _creating_ life, but that's just at the beginning...)

This may be too radical a concept for folks to accept, at least all at once.  If so, my apologies...

Regards,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## hunter63

Well, theya re done bing washed, so I guess I better 'put them somewhere"....and not press my luck...LOL

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Well, they're re done being washed, so I guess I better 'put them somewhere"....and not press my luck...LOL


Good point!

----------


## Rick

I'm pretty certain General Eisenhower and even President Harry Truman responded with, "Yes, Dear."

----------


## BENESSE

The thing about "yes dear" is that you gotta say it like you mean it.
Otherwise it's a demerit. JMHO, of course.

----------


## Rbrownkatz

One of the things I do at work is physicals for people applying for truck driving jobs. Part of the test is to stand 5 feet from a driver and whisper, "_Can you hear this?_" So last week I had this guy and I whispered "_Can you hear this?_" and he whispered back "_Yeah. Don't tell my wife._"

----------


## crashdive123

Now that right there is funny.  I don't care who you are.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> There are benefits to being partially deaf. You can hear what you partially want to hear or not.


Most men are deaf in the right ear.
Has to do with driving I guess.

----------


## hunter63

> The thing about "yes dear" is that you gotta say it like you mean it.
> Otherwise it's a demerit. JMHO, of course.


Real close.....You are correct.....

The four rules for guys are:...Or How not to lose 1/2 your stuff every 10 years.

1) First thing in the morning, tell her you love her and mean it.
2) Say "I'm sorry.....doesn't matter if you did anything or not, you will....
3) Use 'Your are right/correct"....better than "Yes dear" not just a dismissal....
4) Non-committal grunt.....useful in ALL other situations .....uaaagh?

----------


## hunter63

Just a FYI.....The canteen cup and pouch will hold 2 bottles of water, if you don't like the taste of alumium kept water....tried it today......
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Not a bad deal for $4 bucks, Thanks Rick.

----------


## Rick

Grrrr. You got the 4 snap covers!!!! That will hold the French stove if you can find it. I only received the 2 snap covers. I guess you're just 2 snaps better than me. snap, snap. (sigh).

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, but just got one....and they kinda wanted to shrink, when washed, so I packed them wet, stretched them and let em dry.
El-cheapo brass brushes on the Dremel work well for remove some grunge on one of the cups.

----------


## Rick

I did the same thing. They must be cotton or something. I washed them and dried them then tried to put the canteens in. No go. I had to wet them, stretch a bit and then let them dry on the canteen. Shoulda known it was gonna do that.

----------


## hunter63

So you find any stoves to fit, yet?

----------


## Rick

Nope. Nadda. I had a couple of generous offers from members on here but I declined. The quest is half the fun for me. Besides, with only the two snap covers they won't fit inside.

----------


## hunter63

I have to agree about the quest....gives ya some to think about in the morning....instead of those pesky chores.

----------


## Rick

My wife says, weren't you suppose to do to X on the list. My reply, "That's your list. I have  X to do on my list, thank you very much. I am looking for an NG3631 times 4. It's rare but worth a lot of money if I can find it." I get about 10 seconds of "the stare", which loosely translates to you are so full of chut then she just walks off. That's success, right? I win don't I? Don't I?

----------


## Winter

As cheap as they are, could you make a stove out of another canteen? Just like the army canteen cup stove?

----------


## Rick

That wouldn't be any fun. Then I wouldn't have endless of hours of scouring through every nook and cranny on the internet looking for them. Besides, I have plenty of stoves. I just don't have THOSE stoves. Now, if you'll excuse me. I must do a Dogpile Search.

----------


## hunter63

The quest, the quest.....It's about the quest.
I have been looking for a #1 Dazey butter churn jar....and when I go into a junk store, antique store or what ever, and they say "Can I help you?"......I just tell them what I'm looking for,......they just say no,....and I go and browse.......

----------


## Rick

I have the same problem with a flower flute from a Cambridge Arms Centerpiece. I've been looking for years. Lot's of almosts but no 'zactlys.

----------


## hunter63

It is kinda funny when you find a complete churn, and it has the wrong jar (real ones are marked right into the glass with the name and number)....and they want $175 bucks for it....and you tell them, "Hey this isn't the real jar".....and they play dumb....."yeah, well, ah, well...."......But it beats just saying "No, I'm just looking......."

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> My wife says, weren't you suppose to do to X on the list. My reply, "That's your list. I have  X to do on my list, thank you very much. I am looking for an NG3631 times 4. It's rare but worth a lot of money if I can find it." I get about 10 seconds of "the stare", which loosely translates to you are so full of chut then she just walks off. That's success, right? I win don't I? Don't I?


[<Grin!>]  It depends on where you got to sleep that night.  My German Shepherd lives in a two-story, air-conditioned dog house.  She installed wall-to-wall carpets and a flatscreen TV in her guest room.

----------


## Winter

Hahahahaha

----------

